
Coronavirus: Dogs to be trained to detect virus - MKais
https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-england-tyne-52057543
======
mtmail
"[the charity] plans trials". They haven't even started the test yet if dogs
can sniff out the virus.

------
arpa
Ummmm yeah, dogs sniffing stuff out is about as scientific as polygraph: it
only provides probable cause.

